# Islamist Irishman comes home, with a plan



## Crusader74 (Aug 1, 2010)

Where the fuck does this jihad wannabe get off?  fucker!

Irishman Khalid Kelly – who dreams of seeing the ‘black flag of Islam’ over the Dáil – has returned from Pakistan to set up a group called Islam for Ireland, writes MARY FITZGERALD Foreign Affairs Correspondent

IT IS seven years since Khalid Kelly, Liberties altar boy turned Muslim convert turned radical blowhard, prompted heckling and jeers from a Late Late Show audience. Back then Kelly, dressed in black and grey robes and accompanied by a fellow member of British-based organisation al-Muhajiroun, defended the 9/11 attacks and claimed one day the world would be ruled by sharia law.

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2010/0731/1224275874801.html?


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 1, 2010)

Two words: Fucking Idiot.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 2, 2010)

In Ireland ?  I'm surprised he hasn't gotten an old fashioned drunken beat down.  

Be patient Scott, be patient.


----------



## JimMCpog (Aug 2, 2010)

I've heard there are more of these people in Ireland than one would guess. It could be partly from the under currents of anti-Americanism that exists there. I don't know why Irish people would want to trade one master for another...


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 3, 2010)

Which Ireland are you talking about? I've never heard any Irishman have many issues with the US beyond the obvious.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 3, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Which Ireland are you talking about? I've never heard any Irishman have many issues with the US beyond the obvious.


 
I second that.....This will be interesting...


----------



## Seeker (Aug 3, 2010)

This guy was incracerated for making booze, and I wonder if while he was in the joint he got into Islam as a belief structure for pursuing or coping with sobriety, and then for one reason or another, just took it too far. Pure absolute conjecture on my part.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 3, 2010)

Seeker said:


> This guy was incracerated for making booze, and I wonder if while he was in the joint he got into Islam as a belief structure for pursuing or coping with sobriety, and then for one reason or another, just took it too far. Pure absolute conjecture on my part.


 
He tries any of that shit in Dublin he will be lashed out of it!


----------

